# Problem z uprawnieniami - głupieję

## canis_lupus

Jak mogę zablokować jednej osobie dostęp do zasobów zamontowanych z partycji NTFS?

Zalozylem konto student. Jest tylko i wyłącznie w swojej własnej grupie.

katalog mnt ma takie prawa:

```
d---rwxrwx  11 root root       264 2009-08-31  mnt
```

Zawartość katalogu mnt wygląda ta:

```

drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 8192 04-11 06:00 dane

d---rwxrwx 2 root root   48 2009-05-22  dvdrw

d---rwxrwx 2 root root   48 2009-05-23  dvdrw1

d---rwxrwx 2 root root   48 2009-08-31  floppy

drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4096 11-19 20:14 windows
```

Chodzi mi o katalogi windows i dane. 

Przez chmod nie jestem w stanie zmienić do nich praw - pewnie dlatego ze są na NTFS.

----------

## no4b

man mount, poszukaj sobie opcji montowania dla NTFS i ustaw właściwe uid i gid.

----------

